# [video] My F2L Algs from All 4 Angles



## jskyler91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Thanks to HMark for the idea and for subtly nudging me to do finish this quickly. I hope this helps some people. I will add them as they finish uploading and I will be adding the algs in the desciption later, but HMark wanted them up quick so I did. FINALLY I WOULD LIKE TO SAY DO AS I DO NOT AS I SAY, because I mispoke many times in these videos, sorry about that. 

EDIT: Be slightly wary of my thumb usage here, I am going to put annotations in to show you guys where I am talking about, but there are a few times I use thumb when I shouldn't. I was going so slow that I wasn't really thinking about some of my algs properly. In general, most of the places I point out are good/ if I said that I had timed them then there good, but a few cases were just ridiculous. The algs are fine though. 

















This one had more interesting stuff in it.






As did this one

Will hopefully be adding algs in the description this weekend.


----------



## emolover (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm not going to watch all of this. But I am going to look over and revamp how I do F2L. 

I'll be sure to get some stuff from this if I need to.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 31, 2012)

emolover said:


> I'm not going to watch all of this. But I am going to look over and revamp how I do F2L.
> 
> I'll be sure to get some stuff from this if I need to.


 
You should probably check out the second and third at least since those are the most unique.


----------



## HMark (Mar 31, 2012)

You are just awesome!

Do you know it?


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 31, 2012)

@ 10:20 on video 3 I have been doing the same thing for a long time


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 31, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> @ 10:20 on video 3 I have been doing the same thing for a long time


 
Ya, I have been debating that for a while and I finally decided to incorporate it fully a few weeks ago.



HMark said:


> You are just awesome!
> 
> Do you know it?


 
Thank you very much I am going to be uploading the last one later today.


----------



## HMark (Mar 31, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Thank you very much I am going to be uploading the last one later today.



I thought there were three only.

I'm waiting to see another *masterpiece*.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 31, 2012)

HMark said:


> I thought there were three only.
> 
> I'm waiting to see another *masterpiece*.


 
Nope, still got 33-42 to go over. This was quite an endeavor.


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just uploaded the last part for anyone who wants to view it.


----------



## iShadows (Apr 7, 2012)

this is helping me a lot


----------



## HMark (Apr 7, 2012)

Please update the description with algs?


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 7, 2012)

HMark said:


> Please update the description with algs?


 
I will do it sometime this weekend, you could help me and write up the easy ones if you want them done quicker.


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 8, 2012)

That is awesome  I like your execution style, can you make a video on how you execute your PLLs? That would be great.


----------



## HMark (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Pl make a video on cross building. In my view it is toughest part of CFOP as it requires intuitive capability. I have gone through many videos of cross building but there aren't so satisfactory. It will really help many.


----------



## Kav (Jul 30, 2012)

This really helped me. Thank you.
Are you going to write algs ?


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 30, 2012)

I am at work right now but I am looking forward to this evening when I can watch the videos


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 30, 2012)

Kav said:


> This really helped me. Thank you.
> Are you going to write algs ?



His post 'The Administration of This Forum and Why I am Leaving Speedsolving.com'

So he probably won't write the algs for you, though his profile shows he still lurks here sometimes.


----------



## ThtDarnNeighbor (Jul 31, 2012)

well obviously i dont know the people on this forum well enough


----------

